# Transporting Guns legally.



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I have an extended cab pickup. When traveling with a gun I keep the gun in the back seat.( In a closed case ofcourse. My question is were should i keep my Ammunition in order to be legal.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I have a truck to. When I go hunting I put my gun behind my seat and I put my ammo either under the seat, in the glove box, or the best thing is in the bed. I don't know which is correct according to the law but I think either place shows that you made a concious effort to keep them separate. Big Al


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

from what i understand they just have to be kept in a seperate spot than the gun. as long as they are in some type of case (ie. box they came in) then everything should be alright. 

but better off to ask boehr that one

quix20


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not sure if you are asking about a longarm or a handgun. I'm also assuming you are going hunting and do have a hunting license or you are going to a target range.

Longarm...Where the longarm and ammo are doesn't make a difference. As long as the longarm is unloaded and enclosed in a case. The ammo can be in the same case as the longarm if you choose as long as the ammo is not in the gun. You can have the longarm sitting on the front seat next to you as long as it's unloaded and enclosed in a case. Make sure that the case is in good shape, zipper works or if a hard case, the closure devices work properly etc. In a car or pickup with a cap or pickup with a tool box, you don't even have to have the gun in a case if the gun is kept in the box with a cap and nobody is riding back in the box with it or in a tool box in the back. Still must be unloaded and gun will likely get scratched up without a case to protect it though. (See page 9 in the Hunting Guide.)

Handgun is a little more difficult unless of course you have a CCW permit. This answer will take for granted that you don't have a CCW permit. Keep the hand in some type of case of gun box that can be locked. Keep the gun box so in is inaccessible to the occupants of the vehicle. Do keep the ammo separate from the gun. Never consider a locked glove compartment a place to keep a handgun. In a pickup, on a standard cab behind the seat is OK because pretty hard to get to unless you get out and tip the season forward. In an extended cab, sometimes under the rear seat has some type of a compartment. If you have a tool box that will work or in the bed of a pickup (hopefully it has a cap and nobody is riding back there) will work also. In a regular car, in the truck. No matter which of the above you choose, remember to keep in in the locked box or gun case. (See page 11 of the Hunting Guide)

If you are taking either of the above to the gun shop follow the above and keep the gun, longarm or hand out of sight as much as possible. City cops get a lot more nervous than cops out in the country. 

Hope that answers your questions. If it doesn't answer your question post again.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

That answers my question and then some. As always your a great help boehr. And I was speaking of long guns but am planning on buy a handgun soon so all of the info was helpful.


Thanks to every on who responded so quickly.


----------

